# Opengroupware.org und Outlook



## Daniel Wittberger (13. Juli 2004)

Hi

Ich suche für die Groupware Opengroupware.org ein kostenfreies Plugin zum Verbinden mit Outlook. Ich habe leider nur das Plugin von Syrix  gefunden und dieses ist Kostenpflichtig. Besten Dank für eure Antworten. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

